# Vib"E" Spring Classic..input appreciated!



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Vib"E" is planning on having a tournament this Spring called the Vib"E" Spring Classic. It would be a Vib"E" only tournament. I wanted to reach out to the OGF community for suggestions on what lake you would most like to see a tournament like this at? Obviously, we are looking at lakes with a good population of Saugeye/Walleye. Any input is appreciated!

Thank you!

Matt


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

West Branch, Milton, Mosquito and Tappan. All of these have had some early ice out and the right fish.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Indian or Alum are both good spring vibe lakes with quality fish. I know Alum in the sping has a quality bite on vibes.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Cannot go wrong with Indian lake. Dre please get with me so that we do not schedule something the same weekend.



John Stalling 
Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Alum gets my vote be interesting to see a whole lake of jerking rods people around the lake would think all fishermen have lost their minds

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

John,
Jared or I will get with you too make sure it is not the same weekend. Also of course to make sure you can make it!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha it would be interesting to watch a bunch of boats just moving spot to spot moving rods up and down and up and down. 

Well right now we got Indian and Alum, which is what I expected but surprised Mosquito has not been thrown out there much? Keep them comin!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Piedmont is a great early spring lake for vibes as well!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Piedmont and Seneca are great Spring Vib-E lakes. Tappen would be my second choice and it has better launching facility.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Piedmont is an interesting choice. I know the ice fishing can be good there. A lot of good choices out there, keep 'em comin if you have your preference!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bass or walleye?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> bass or walleye?


If we did Piedmont for example it would be Saugeye, SM and LM bass since there is an abundance of all those species.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Another vote for Indian Lake


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

It turns out it might be a little harder to get a Spring tournament at Indian then we thought. Any other suggestions? Right now it looks like the main ones are Piedmont, Alum, and Tappan.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

What month are you planning on doing this tournament? Im definately interested...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Most likely March. We are still working out the details and what lake it will be done on.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

dre said:


> Most likely March.


That early in the year Tappan and Piedmont ramps may not be useable yet. Especially Piedmont. Hell we might still be standing on the lake (at least the first week or so in March). Is this an ice tourney?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Buck creek (cj brown) has some walleyes..
pleasant hill has some nice saugeyes...

I would love to see *hoover.....*man there are some hogs in there


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

You might think about changing this to a Fall Tourment. Fall is prime for Vibe's on many lakes, primarily Berlin, Milton, etc. and the weather is usually more conducive.

Just my two cents,

Ragu


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

It will be a spring tournament this time. We were thinking late March-early April. But from the sounds of it we might have a coolllddd winter so late April might be more likely. But, if approved and all goes well from the first tournament, there could be one Fall, Winter and Spring 2012-2013. We wanted to have one this fall but we believe it is too late to put it together?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

You wanna see big bags? Salt Fork, Tappan, Berlin, Piedmont.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, around this area, we use vibees in mid March all the way into late April...surprised only 2 others mentioned Berlin though? I happen to use them all winter long, but that's another tournament and another topic. Will definitely watch this as I love my vibees!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

SNAKE SAID "IT" BERLIN!! I think Milton could have a look also,I guess majority will rule the final decision though,but I would be interested in hearing more, I will follow the results as they(dre) work them out... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- And to be clear,,,It would be @vib-e brand lures only, or blades in general???


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Berlin is in the mix! It will be a VIB"E" only tournament, no other baits or other brands of blade baits. It should make it interesting! We should have this decided in November.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dre make sure you also get with me so the OWF doesn't schedule over that date.

Thanks Steve
330-608-8161


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Steve,
Jared or I will be sure to get a hold of you as well!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

If construction moves forward as planned, Alum will have only one usable ramp in March 2012.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Alum!

It is large enough to handle a large tournament . Lots of good water to fish and early spring is a great time to fish Vib-e's there. In center of the state,

I would fish the tourney if held at Alum, not sure about anywhere else


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

indian would be awesome late march early april. alum second vote.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Went up to Alum Park Office today to obtain a permit for the VIB"E" tournament for April 14th and as I suspected they will only have one ramp available to launch from at that time and the new ramps won't be ready until May-June. They said there is no way we could do the tournament with the amount of entries we are expecting. So now we are thinking Indian lake, on April 14th. Going to contact the park office this week. Unless anyone out there has some more suggestions? The 14th is the date we are shooting for.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I still say Piedmont Piedmont Piedmont!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

catfish hunter im w ya on that. any of them se ohio lakes really.. u wanna see big bags in a vibee tourny?.. fish for saugeye


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I am just now reading this,sorry to be late. Berlin is my vote.
Perhaps if you do several tourney you could move them around the stateat different lakes..


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

We are going to have this spring tournament at Indian and if all goes well a Vibe tournament late fall and next winter(ice fishing tourney).


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

any dates in mind?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

April 21st for the Indian lake tournament..details to come.
The fall and winter tournament and what lakes they would be on are TBD. It's all about the weather for those tournaments.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just curious is this a boat only event? I know there are many variables that may be to hard to control with allowing shore fishing, but on the other hand there are lots of fish to be caught from shore on vibes this time of yr. And might even get you a few more anglers to fish?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have not thought about shore fishing saugeyefisher. We still have a lot to put together on this but has kind of been put on hold due to shows and sales routes. Will let everyone know as soon as it is finalized.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Vibees are good year round for most fish species !


----------

